# Birkenhead- Dublin ferry route to close



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

DFDS have announced that from the end of this month, they are closing the Birkenhead-Dublin route.
DFDS only acquired the service from Norfolk lines last summer.
It is thought that 220 staff including 150 crew will lose their jobs.
DFDS have already sold off(subject to approval) the Birkenhead-Belfast route, and this latest move proves that they were never interested in Irish Sea operations but are simply carrying out an asset stripping operation.
I wonder if P+O who operate from Liverpool to Dublin, and whose ferries have to negotiate the locks to enter and leave Liverpool, will show any interest in moving over to the river terminal in Birkenhead? 
Pat(Smoke)(Cloud)


----------



## The Dog (Jul 8, 2010)

Pat Kennedy said:


> DFDS have announced that from the end of this month, they are closing the Birkenhead-Dublin route.
> DFDS only acquired the service from Norfolk lines last summer.
> It is thought that 220 staff including 150 crew will lose their jobs.
> DFDS have already sold off(subject to approval) the Birkenhead-Belfast route, and this latest move proves that they were never interested in Irish Sea operations but are simply carrying out an asset stripping operation.
> ...


It has been suspected that the 12 Quays had only a limited life expectancy, it being a prime site for residential developements. Flats built with such a view and so close to transport hubs would sell at a very high premium and without difficulty. P & O have always wanted a river berth, it will be interesting to see if they are offered 12 Quays. Peel Ports Have planning permission for a mega Panamax berth at West Gladstonen a Ro Ro berth at Langtonand a cruise liner landing stage and liner terminal at Husskison. Be interesting to see how they fit them all in.


----------

